# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Πάντρεμα τιμπράντο με μαλινουά

## babis100nx

Καλησπερα οπως εψαχνα στο youtube επεσα σε αυτο το βιντεο, ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας αν επιτρεπεται.ευχαριστω

----------


## kostas24

σε σχετική ερώτηση που έχει γίνει σε 5 OMJ κριτές και ήμουνα παρών,και οι 5 ήταν κατηγορηματικοί: ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΕΙΤΑΙ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ.

----------


## οδυσσέας

Μπαμπη ενα θα σου πω *ΜΑΚΡΙΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ  ΑΑ* απο οποιο καναρινι εχει καταληξη ...singer.

----------


## orion

Γιατί να μπασταρδεύουμε τα πουλιά μας;;; πιος ο λόγος;;; αν ο σκοπός είναι να κάνεις (όχι εσύ) μια νέα ράτσα θα πρέπει να γίνει όχι μέσα από τη διασταύρωση δύο υπαρχόντων και μάλιστα τόσων διακριτών ρατσών... 

γνώμη μου... :winky:

----------


## οδυσσέας

πως λεγεται καποιος που πουλαει φυκια για μεταξωτες κορδελες?

ακουσατε πουθενα στο βιντεο αυτον τον Ελληνικο singer? 

200+ ευρω για ενα πουλι που δεν μεταφερει την φωνη του στα παιδια του ειναι λογικο?

ενα απο τα σαρωμενα βραβεια του που ειναι? 

ποιοι Ισπανοι κριτες ειναι αυτοι που το αξιολογησαν, δεν εχουν ονομα? οι δικοι μας οι κριτες ειναι κατωτεροι?

αν απαντησεται σε αυτες τις ερωτησεις θα σας βαλω και αλλες :Anim 25: .

----------


## Gardelius

*Σωστός ο πατριώτης!!!!!!*  :Happy0065:

----------


## Θοδωρής

Για ποιο λογο καποιος να μην παντρεψει μαλινουα με Τιμπραντο;
Αν εχει ενα αρσενικο μαλινουα και μια  θυληκια Τιμπραντο που του περισσεύει γιατι να μην προχωρήσει την αναπαραγωγή τους;
Απλα για εμενα θα ειναι ενα κοινο καναρινι το αποτελεσμα που θα βγει και οχι καποιας ρατσας

----------


## fadom1

Λοιπόν.. Μπορώ να πω πως δεν έχω τις γνώσεις που να μου επιτρέπουν να  είμαι απόλτος σε αυτό που θα πω. Ξέρω όμως τι γίνεται με τα σκυλιά. Για  να πάρεις μια νέα καθαρόαιμη ράτσα, συχνά παντρεύεις 2 άλλες ράτσες,  υπαρχόντων και πολύ διακριτών. Για να σταθεροποιήσεις τη ράτσα που θες  να φτιάξεις, ώστε στο μέλον η διασταύρωση ατόμων της ίδιας ράτσαν να  δίνουν απογώνους με τα ίδια χαρακτηριστηκά της ράτσας των γονέων είναι  το δσκολο τμήμα της διαδικασίας και το πιο χρονοβόρο. Μην ξεχνάμε πως  από μία διασταύρωση που όλοι μας εδώ μέσα μάλλον θα καταγκέλαμε, έχουμε  σήμερα οποιοδήποτε καναρίνι τύπου-χρώματος με κόκκινο παράγοντα. Έτσι  λοιπόν, δε μπορώ να ξέρω αν μία τέτοια διασταύρωση τελικά σε βάθος  χρόνου και με σωστή διαχρση θα δώσει μια νέα ράτσα, αλλά λέω πως είναι  πιθανό. Το σήγουρο είναι πως δε σημένει πως αν ζευγαρώσουμε 2  διαφορετικά πουλιά, το παιδί τους θα έχει μαζεμένα όλα τα καλά  χαρακτριστικά και των 2.. Αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. Αλλά σήγουρα, αν δεν  υπήρχαν κάποιοι που κάνουν διασταυρώσεις που εμείς δεν έχουμε σκευτεί, ή  τις καταδηκάζουμε (και καλά κάνουμε), οι οποίοι φυσικά δεν τις κάνουν  τυχέα, ούτε σταματάνε στις 2-3 γενιές, τότε μάλλον τα καναρίνια μας θα  ήταν όλα γκριζοπράσινα, μικροκαμομένα και με περιορισμένες  τραγουδιστικές ικανότητες.Ένα απλό παράδειγμα για σκύλους, αν και υπάρχουν πολύ πιο ακράες ράτσες, που αποτελούν ανάμξη πολλών ρατσών, που ακόμη και σήμερα υπάρχουν και θεωρούνται καθαρές.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onquT6s3X-s

----------


## jk21

βασικα για να βγουν πουλακια κοινα με τυχαια χαρακτηριστικα ,καλλιστα θα μπορουσε να γινει ενα τετοιο ζευγαρι .Ειδικα αν σε καποιον δεν υπηρχε η δυνατοτητα να εχει ταιρι της ιδιας ρατσας (μιλω παντα υποθετικα ) 

επι της ουσιας .Δυο πουλια που τραγουδανε σε διαφορετικες συχνοτητες (υψηφωνο το τριμπραντο ,πιο χαμηλα το μαλινουα ) δεν ξερω τι αποτελεσμα θα μπορουσαν να ειχαν που να εχει μονιμα χαρακτηριστικα και απο  τα δυο ... για μενα αυτο κανει ακομα πιο δυσκολο την σταθεροποιηση μιας ρατσας .Οταν μαλιστα περιμενουμε κατι γενετικα απο αυτη τη ρατσα ,δεν την << χτυπαμε >> με φωνες απο αγριοπουλια ... δεν το εχει αναγκη ... 

αναγκη για κατι τετοιο ισως εχουν τα αυτια καποιων και οι τσεπες καποιων αλλων ....

παντα ομως ,ενα πειραμα ,οταν γινει συστηματικα ,εκτεταμενα και με το οικονομικο να μενει πισω για το μελλον σαν στοχος ,δεν ειναι κακο ...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Μπάμπη αυτός είναι ¨ένας¨ από τους ορισμούς του κοινού καναρινιού . Ο άλλος είναι με βάση χρωματικές παλέτες . Αυτό το λέω χωρίς διάθεση να κρίνω την δουλειά του αναφερόμενου στο βίντεο , που απ΄ότι έχω καταλάβει προσπαθεί να φτιάξει ένα καθορισμένο δικό του κανόνα .Θα μπορούσα και εγώ να πω το έτσι το αλλιώς ,αλλά δεν έχω σαφή εικόνα για να είμαι ξεκάθαρος . Αυτό θα κριθεί όταν η προσπάθειά του προβληθεί ,ολοκληρωμένη χωρίς φανφάρες από κανάλια και θα αποφανθεί η ομοσπονδία .

----------


## cchristofis

Απ' όσο γνωρίζω, ο συγκεκριμένος εκτροφέας χάλασε την εκτροφή και πούλησε πουλιά και εξοπλισμό επειδή κουράστηκε...

----------


## jk21

εγω αυτο που ξερω ,ειναι οτι αν εχουμε ονειρα ,για να εχουν ελπιδα να πραγματοποιηθουν ,πρεπει να φερουμε διπλα μας συμμαχους συνταξιδιωτες .Για να γινει αυτο και να ειναι πραγματικοι ,πρεπει τα ονειρα μας να εχουν ανιδιοτελεια ,στοχους ,πεισμα και κυριως να θελουμε να τα μοιραστουμε !!!

----------


## lefteris13

> Για ποιο λογο καποιος να μην παντρεψει μαλινουα με Τιμπραντο;
> Αν εχει ενα αρσενικο μαλινουα και μια  θυληκια Τιμπραντο που του περισσεύει γιατι να μην προχωρήσει την αναπαραγωγή τους;
> Απλα για εμενα θα ειναι ενα κοινο καναρινι το αποτελεσμα που θα βγει και οχι καποιας ρατσας


σε αυτο που λες, ασχετα αν το θεμα ηταν για καποιον που προσπαθουσε να δημιουργησει νεα ρατσα και ασχετα με το πως λεγεται το αποτελεσμα(κοινο), αν ζευγαρωσει καποιος ενα αρσενικο τιμπραντο με θυληκια μαλινουα, οι απογονοι ακουνε τον πατερα ή γενικοτερα φωνες απο τιμπραντο, τι θα τραγουδησουν;αν τον ιδιο αρσενικο τον ζευγαρωναμε με θυληκο τιμπραντο, οι απογονοι θα ταν καθαρα τιμπραντο οκ, αλλα παλι θα τραγουδουσαν το ιδιο με την 1η περιπτωση αν ακουγαν τα ιδια;και αντιστοιχα οπως λες εσυ αρσενικο μαλινουα με θυληκο τιμπραντο..θελω να πω ποια ειναι τα αρνητικα σε κατι τετιο-για καποιον που κανει το κεφι του κ δεν τον ενδιαφερει αν οι απογονοι θα λεγονται κοινα ή τιμπραντο..

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Απ' όσο γνωρίζω, ο συγκεκριμένος εκτροφέας χάλασε την εκτροφή και πούλησε πουλιά και εξοπλισμό επειδή κουράστηκε...


μαλλον καποιο λαθος κανεις.

----------


## lefteris13

σε τι κανει λαθος;

----------


## οδυσσέας

στον εκτροφεα singer

----------


## lefteris13

ναι, εννοω οτι συνεχιζει  την εκτροφη με τα πουλια κ την προσπαθεια παραγωγης νεου ειδους;..γιατι κ εγω απο καποια πραγματα που χω δει, εχω καταλαβει οτι οντως το χει παρατησει το συγκεκριμενο σπορ με τα ωδικα πτηνα κ το χει γυρισει σε αλλα ειδη πιο πολυ..οχι οτι μας νοιαζει κιολας..

----------


## yannis37

τωρα θα βγάλει τον Ελληνικό καρχαρία με διασταυρωση λευκου με σφυροκεφαλου

----------


## jk21

παιδια ας μεινουμε στο οτι δεν ειναι παντα τα πραγματα ωραια οπως τα δειχνουν οι τηλεορασεις και να ψαχνουμε οταν αγοραζουμε κατι ,αν αξιζει ή οχι .απο κει και περα επειδη το προσωπο ειναι συγκεκριμενο και μη μελος μας ,ωστε να πει την θεση του  ,οποια και να ειναι δικαιολογημενα ή μη η γνωμη του για αυτο ,καλα ειναι να μην επικεντρωθουμε σε αυτο ,αλλα στο θεμα παντρεματος των δυο ρατσων

----------


## οδυσσέας

στο πάντρεμα όλων των ρατσών είμαι υπέρ όταν θέλουμε να βγάλουμε καναρινάκια για μας και για να χαρίσουμε σε φίλους. 


όταν με το καλό κάποιος αποκτήσει τις γνώσης τότε διαλέγει ποια ράτσα θέλει και βοηθά στην εξέλιξη της.


ειναι κριμα καποιος να σταματαει την εκτροφη ωδικων πτηνων. ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να επανελθει στην εκτροφη γενικα και οχι 
στο ''δουλεμα''.


*Να συγχαρώ τα παιδιά της διαχείρισης γιατί είμαστε το μοναδικό φόρουμ που κράτησαν αυτό το θέμα ανοιχτό και ακούστηκαν οι γνώμες μας...

----------


## jk21

Οδυσσεα οταν δεν θιγονται προσωπα ,αλλα κρινονται απλα οι *δημοσια προβαλλομενες (βλεπε σχετικο βιντεο στην δημοσια τηλεοραση )*  απο τους ιδιους εκτροφικες προσπαθειες ,δεν υπαρχει λογος να κλειδωθει καποιο θεμα .Αν υπηρχαν φρασεις που να θιγανε την προσωπικοτητα του εκτροφεα ,σαφως και το φορουμ δεν θα τις υιοθετουσε ,οπως σαφως θα εδινε βημα να απαντηθουν .Στο θεμα συζητησαμε τις πιθανοτητες επιτυχιας μια τετοιας προσπαθειας και σιγουρα για πολλους αυτες ειναι μικρες εως ανυπαρκτες ,για καποιους αλλους ισως οχι .ολα εχουν την αξια τους ,οταν συνοδευονται απο επιχειρηματα !

----------


## vag21

παιδια να ξεχωρισουμε για ποιον μιλαμε.ειναι κριμα να τους βαζουμε ολους στο ιδιο καζανι.

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ εδω συζηταμε για την οποια μιξη ρατσων και οχι για τα προσωπα που την κανουν .Το προσωπο παντως που σχολιαστηκε ,ειναι δεδομενο στο βιντεο που επισυναφθηκε στο αρχικο ποστ .απο κει και περα δεν επιθυμω σαν μελος της διαχειρισης την αναφορα ονοματων εδω μεσα ,οσο ο οποιος εκτροφεας δεν ειναι μελος μας ,για να παρει και κεινος θεση .ουτε το για τον ενα singer αναφερθηκε ονομα ,ουτε για τον αλλον .Μαλιστα εδω σχολιαστηκε (σε πρωτη φαση τουλαχιστον ) η μιξη μαλινουα ,τιμπραντο ,που κανει πιο συγκεκριμενο για ποια περιπτωση αναφερομαστε

----------


## geam

απ’ όσα εχω διαβάσει κατά καιρούς, το «παντρεμα» τιμπραντο και μαλινουα είναι λάθος, επειδη διαφέρουν ανατομικά στον λαιμό οι δυο ράτσες...
προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ που το είχα βρει, ένα αρθρο που έλεγε πως τα μαλινουα έχουν διαφορετική ανατομία στους αεροφόρους σακους από τα κοινά καναρίναι και τα τιμπράντο.... .
μαλιστα ελεγε το συγκεκριμενο αρθρο, πως αυτος είναι και ο λόγος που τα μαλινουα την ώρα που κελαηδάνε «φουσκωνει» τοσο πολύ ο λαιμος τους (τουλάχισττον περισσότερο από τα τιμπράντο) και εκει οφείλονται και οι χαμηλές συχνότητες κελαηδίσματος...

----------


## vag21

> ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ εδω συζηταμε για την οποια μιξη ρατσων και οχι για τα προσωπα που την κανουν .Το προσωπο παντως που σχολιαστηκε ,ειναι δεδομενο στο βιντεο που επισυναφθηκε στο αρχικο ποστ .απο κει και περα δεν επιθυμω σαν μελος της διαχειρισης την αναφορα ονοματων εδω μεσα ,οσο ο οποιος εκτροφεας δεν ειναι μελος μας ,για να παρει και κεινος θεση .ουτε το για τον ενα singer αναφερθηκε ονομα ,ουτε για τον αλλον .Μαλιστα εδω σχολιαστηκε (σε πρωτη φαση τουλαχιστον ) η μιξη μαλινουα ,τιμπραντο ,που κανει πιο συγκεκριμενο για ποια περιπτωση αναφερομαστε


το 80% των μελων μας πιστευω οτι εχει στο νου οτι υπαρχει ενας εκτροφεας που ασχολήθηκε με τον greeksinger,οι περισσοτεροι εχουν δει τα βιντεο που κυκλοφορουν στο youtube και λενε νατος ο εκτροφεας.

ξερουν οτι αυτο το βιντεο ειναι απο αλλον?


δεν λεω οτι ειναι το τελειο πουλι αλλα εστω κατι παρουσιασε,το εδειξε και δεχτεικε την κριτικη.

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗ καποιοι σταθηκανε κριτικα απεναντι σε καθε προσπαθεια αναμιξης ρατσας φωνης ,καποιοι πιο ειδικα πανω στην προσπαθεια του εκτροφεα του βιντεο της εκπομπης κρατικης τηλεορασης .Οσο αφορα το προσωπο ,το ποιο ηταν σε εκεινο το βιντεο ,ειναι δεδομενο απο την παρουσιαση της εκπομπης και νομιζω να μπερδευεται κανενας .Απο κει και περα καλα κανεις και ανεβαζεις και βιντεακι απο προσπαθεια και αλλου εκτροφεα και οποιος θελει μπορει να την σχολιασει ,να την ακουσει ,να την κρινει .Την προσπαθεια και οχι τον εκτροφεα Τονιζω λοιπον προς ολους ,οτι η οποια συζητηση θα πρεπει να επικεντρωθει ,στο κατα ποσο μπορει να εχει επιτυχια μια τετοια προσπαθεια ή οχι  και οχι σε προσωπα

----------


## jk21

στα πλαισια αυτα ,στο συγκεκριμενο βιντεο ,μπορει να υπαρχει πουλι που εχει αιμα Ηarz ,αλλα προσωπικα αν και οχι καλος γνωστης της ρατσας ,δεν αναγνωριζω ιχνος ηχων του πουλιου αυτου ... κατι σε ενα ωραι  timbrado intermediate αναγνωριζω

----------


## vag21

Και για να μην παρεξηγηθω.τον ανθρωπο στον οποιο αναφερομαι δεν τον γνωριζω προσωπικα.απλα συμφωνω με τις αποψεις του περι φωνων στα ιθαγενη.
Εννοειτε δημητρη οτι δεν ηθελε να ακουγετε το χαρτζ.απλα πιστευε οτι αυτο το παντρεμα θα απεδιδε καλυτερα τις φωνες των πουλιων του δασους.

----------


## οδυσσέας

και γιατι πρεπει να γινει αυτη η διασταυρωση, ενω μπορουμε και μονο με μια ρατσα να εχουμε ''φωνες του δασους''?

----------


## jk21

τον ανθρωπο (που λες εσυ ,οχι στο αρχικο βιντεο ) τον εχω γνωρισει προσωπικα και εχω εκτιμησει ιδιατερα τις γνωσεις του στη διατροφη και υγεια των πουλιων .Με δικια του επιλογη γραφει σπανια στα φορουμ ... 

Στο θεμα το συγκεκριμενο ,ενω εχω καταλαβει οτι εχει γνωσεις στην εκπαιδευση των πουλιων φωνητικα ,πιστευω οτι (και εδω ερχομαστε στο θεμα μας .... ) η επιλογη να προσπαθησει καποιος (οποιοσδηποτε ) για μια ξεχωρη ρατσα καναρινιων φωνης και να περασει σε αυτη γενετικα καποια χαρακτηριστικα πουλιων της ελληνικης φυσης ,χωρις να εισαχθει γενετικα καποιο απο αυτα ,ειναι εγχειρημα μακροχρονιο (δεκαετιων ) που παραλληλα για να εχει αποτελεσμα σταθεροποιημενο ,πρεπει να γινει απο πολλους εκτροφεις μαζι .Κατι τετοιο  για να γινει ,πρεπει οι εκτροφεις αυτοι να επιλεγουν με βαση τις γνωσεις τους στο αντικειμενο  και οχι με βαση ποιοι θα ενδιαφερθουν να αγορασουν τα πρωτα κινουμενα προς αυτη την κατευθυνση πουλια .Μια τετοια κινηση για να υλοποιηθει ,κατα την γνωμη μου μπορει να γινει με δωρεα προς αξιους εκτροφεις  ,ανταλλαγη τετοιων πουλιων μεταξυ των εμπλεκομενων και πωληση μονο σε βαθμο τετοιο , που δεν θα ειναι η βασικη συνιστωσα στην ολη προσπαθεια .Αλλιως δικαια σε καποιες περιπτωσεις ,αδικα σε καποιες αλλες (αναφερομαι γενικα και οχι στις δυο προσπαθειες που εχουν γινει γνωστες ) θα υπαρξουν ατομα που θα θεωρησουν το ολο εγχειρημα ,οχι σαν κατι πρωτοπορειακο για κατι νεο ... αλλα μια ακομη προσπαθεια καποιοι να κονομησουν .Ετσι ακομα και αγνες προσπαθειες ,συντομα θα συναντησουν αντιδρασεις και αργα ή γρηγορα ,οποιοι το προσπαθησουν θα κουραστουν !

τα ιδια πιστευα ,πιστευω και θα πιστευω και για την πραγματικη εκτροφη καρδερινας balcanica ,που εκτροφη της υπαρχει ,αλλα τιποτα σταθεροποιημενο ....

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ το πουλι στο βιντεο λεει πρωταθλητης 2010 ...αν και οι απογονοι του 7-10 γενιες μετα ,τους βαλουμε να τραγουδησουνε  χωρις εκπαιδευση και λενε το 1/3 απο οσα λεει αυτο το πουλακι ,ισως να μιλαμε για νεα ρατσα  ....

----------


## serkotsos

Εδώ κυκλοφορεί βίντεο ζευγάρωμα καναρινιού με σπουργίτι ,
Και λέτε  πολλοί εκτροφείςνα μην δοκίμασαν τμπράντο με μαλινουά???
Αλλά μάλλον τα αποτελέσματα δεν θα ήταν κάτι το ενδιαφέρονγιαυτό δεν προχώρησε το πράγμα( λέω εγώ) .
 Γιατί κάνουν όλοι αμάν για να βγάλουνκαρδερινοκαναρα?????
Που ξέρουν από αρχής ότι οι απόγονοι είναι στείροι, άρα πάνωαπό 50% απώλειες στα πουλάκια

----------


## babis100nx

ε ρε φωτιες που αναψα!! ::  λογω διαβασματος για την εξεταστικη δεν εχω πολυ χρονο να μπαινω.απλα θα ηθελα να συμφωνησω και γω οτι δεν θα με πειραζε να διασταυρωνονται οι ρατσες απο την στιγμη που δεν εχεις σκοπο να πας σε εκθεση και απλα κανεις το χομπι σου και αυτο που αγαπας και ειναι το μερακι σου!τωρα το τι φωνες θα προκυψουν θα δειξει σε αλλους μπορει να αρεσει αλλοι μπορει να το θεωρουν χαζο.Γουστα ειναι αυτα!!
φιλικα!

----------


## serkotsos

> Εδώ κυκλοφορεί βίντεο ζευγάρωμα καναρινιού με σπουργίτι ,


Το έψαχνα να σας το δήξω, το βρήκα τελικά

----------


## οδυσσέας

φιλε ο αλγερινος απατεωνας δεν εβγαλε σπουργιτοκαναρο. το πουλακι στο τελος ειναι μεταλαγμενο σπουργιτι.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ το πουλι στο βιντεο λεει πρωταθλητης 2010 ...αν και οι απογονοι του 7-10 γενιες μετα ,τους βαλουμε να τραγουδησουνε χωρις εκπαιδευση και λενε το 1/3 απο οσα λεει αυτο το πουλακι ,ισως να μιλαμε για νεα ρατσα ....


δεν μίλησα για καινούργια ράτσα. 
αυτή είναι η απατεωνιά των γειτόνων.
το βίντεο το έβαλα για να δείξω ότι όλα τα καναρίνια αν ασχοληθεί κάποιος που ξέρει να εκπαιδεύει μπορούν να πάρουν φωνές από αγριοπούλια και απορώ πως βγαίνουν οι δικοί μας απατεώνες να μας πείσουν, ότι τα πουλιά που βγάζουν, κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο.
ο γνωστός σου γράφει και λέει πολλά. πουλιά δεν είδα να λένε φωνές. όχι ότι με ενδιαφέρει αλλά έτσι για να ξέρουν τα παιδιά που ακούν ''κοκοκο και αυγό τίποτα''.
αν είναι να συγκρίνουμε απατεωνιές εγώ τότε θέλω των γειτόνων. αλλά θα πάρω ένα καναρίνι με 30-50 ευρώ και όχι με 200+....
και θα ξερω οτι αν ψοφησει θα πρεπει να βρω αλλο, παλι απο την αρχη.

ο Γιάννης έχει ένα βίντεο με ένα καρδερινοκαναρο που είχε δασκαλέψει και του το είχε αφιερώσει. αυτός του είπε ότι έχει ακούσει και καλύτερα. που είναι αυτά τα πουλιά? 

στο ακατονόμαστο φόρουμ που ήμουν μέλος και επεδίωξα την διαγραφή μου. είχα ανεβάσει βίντεο από το youtube με καναρίνι να λέει μόνο καρδερίνα. Δεν μπορω να το βρω στο youtube αν θες βρες το από εκει και βαλτο και εδώ… 

εδω είμαστε και περιμένουμε να μας διαψεύσουν...

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ οποιος θελει να αγορασει ενα τετοιο πουλι και ειναι ενηλικας ,νομιζω εχει και την ευθυνη του τι αγοραζει .Στην βαση αυτη ,οτι και να ειναι το αποτελεσμα μιας τετοιας διασταυρωσεως (μεταξυ ρατσων φωνης ) δεν αποδεχομαι τον ορο << απατεωνια >>  ειτε για τον εναν ειτε για τον αλλο εκτροφεα ,που δωσαμε σαν παραδειγματα  ,ειτε για οποιον αλλον πλασσαρει μια τετοια διασταυρωση .Οταν καποιος δωσει χρηματα για να αγορασει μια νεα ρατσα ,πρεπει πρωτα να εχει κατσει να ενημερωθει ,ποτε θεωρειται σταθεροποιημενη μια νεα ρατσα .Αν δεν το κανει ,δεν του φταιει οποιοδηποτε θελει να προωθησει αυτο που εχει κανει .Αν και δεν ειναι ακριβως στο πνευμα των μη προσωποιημενων κρισεων που ειχα ζητησει ,δεν επεξεργασθηκα την δημοσιευση σου και θα ηθελα να διευκρινισεις οτι ως απατεωνια θεωρεις  την κινηση πωλησης καποιου πουλιου ως σταθεροποιημενου αποτελεσματος σε συντομο διαστημα  και οχι μια προσωποιημενη κριση .Επισης στην αναφορα σου ως << ακατανομαστου >> αλλου φορουμ ,θελω να μου επιβεβαιωσεις την ερμηνεια μου ,οτι εννοεις φορουμ που απλα δεν ονομαζεις (επειδη σου εχω διευκρινισει οτι περιεχει και εμπορικο συνδεσμο που δεν επιτρεπεται εκ των κανονων )  .Το αναφερω γιατι μπορει να παρερμηνευτει και ξερεις οτι μελημα μου (οπως το ξερουν και αλλα μελη μας που ειναι μελη και αλλων φορουμ ) ειναι να υπαρχει καλο κλιμα συνεργασιας αναμεσα στα φορουμ και οχι παρεξηγησεις 

*  δειγμα τραγουδιου της προσπαθειας του ατομου που αναφερεις ,νομιζω ειναι το βιντεο που ανεβασε ο Βαγγελης μερικα ποστ πριν .

ας συνεχισουμε στην κριση τετοιων ζευγαρωματων και οχι οσων τα πραγματοποιουν και ας ειναι και αλλης χωρας ,οπως αυτοι στη Βουλγαρια με τον Ορφεα

----------


## οδυσσέας

φυσικά και δεν κρίνω ανθρώπους άλλος είναι ο κριτής. 

όσο για το δείγμα του ''επιστημονικού επιτεύγματος'' του ενός από τους δυο, με καλύπτουν αυτά που έγραψες εσύ.

να και το βίντεο με το καναρίνι που τουλάχιστον προσπαθεί να πει καρδερίνα.

----------


## jk21

το βιντεο αυτο δεν το ειχα δει τοτε που λες ...

εγω δεν βλεπω μονο πουλι που προσπαθει να πει καρδερινα ή μαλλον καλυτερα λεει καρδερινα .Βλεπω ενα πουλι που 100% εχει μεγαλωσει σε κλουβι με καρδερινες ,εχει ακριβως τις κινησεις τους και μαλλον εχει ταιστει και απο αυτες .Μπορει οι εμπειροι στις καρδερινες να γελασετε με οσα λεω με σιγουρια ,αλλα ειμαι 100% σιγουρος και με κανει οχι η φωνη (και αυτη ) αλλα η κινηση του πουλιου μεσα στο κλουβι

----------


## Gardelius

*Πραγματικά δεν το ειχα ξαναδεί!!!!!! Κώστα σ ευχαριστούμε ακομα μια (απο τις πολλές!!!) φορα!!!!! με ατομα σαν εσένα....δεν εχω να <φοβαμαι> τίποτα!!!!!*

----------


## pkstar

> Εδώ κυκλοφορεί βίντεο ζευγάρωμα καναρινιού με σπουργίτι ,


αυτο θελω να το δω!!!!

----------


## pkstar

Τι κανει ο ανθρωπος!!!!!Ρε παιδια οντως ειναι σπουργιτοκαναρα?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> αυτο θελω να το δω!!!!





> Τι κανει ο ανθρωπος!!!!!Ρε παιδια οντως ειναι σπουργιτοκαναρα?


post #35

----------


## pkstar

Κωστα ειναι σιγουρα μεταλλαγμενο σπουργιτι?

----------


## οδυσσέας

ναι. 
αν ξαναδείς και το βίντεο, γιατί δεν δείχνει το πουλάκι ζωντανά και το δείχνει μόνο σε φωτογραφίες? 

η περίπτωση του σπουργιτοκαναρου είναι άλλη μια ''αμαρτωλή ιστορία'' όπως και το σπινοκαναρο. 
για το σπουργιτοκαναρο νομίζω έχει καταγραφεί ότι είχε βγάλει κάποιος αρκετά παλιά αλλά κατά έναν ''περίεργο'' τρόπο δεν υπάρχουν αποδείξεις.

----------


## vag21

ανθρωπους που θα βγαλουν υβριδια για την φωνη τους ή για τα πολυ ωραια χρωματα τους να τους καταλαβω,αλλα να βγαζουμε υβριδια ετσι για πλακα, δεν το καταλαβαινω.
εδω θα συμφωνησω με jk21.

----------


## οδυσσέας

για πλακα σεν γινεται τιποτα. το διαφορετικο και η πρωτια οτι κατι κατορθωσα για να φουσκωσει ακομα περισσοτερο ο εγωισμος μου 
συν το χρημα, ειναι καποιοι λογοι.

----------

